# Alternative to Kidney beans



## Adam_W (Jun 19, 2008)

Afternoon all,

Im looking for some advice on a good alternative to Kidney Beans.

Im currently taking 100g with my PWO meal, but due to undesirable side effects (wind!), im looking for an alternative.

Im reluctant to change, as know they are a great source or protein.

Anyone care to share their thoughts?

Thanks


----------

